

Mandrill Hacked - borski
http://us7.campaign-archive1.com/?u=7dbb128e376c99ba527a9146e&id=daa104c98f&e=d82a04ebfc

======
jtokoph
The current title on HN states that Mandrill was hacked. The post pretty
clearly states that they weren't hacked but unsuccessful attempts at a hack
were made.

------
breakingcups
It's daring to disclose what most companies would sweep under a rug.

